# Help with travel and timing questions please



## Pebble101 (3 August 2012)

I managed to get a ticket for the showjumping tomorrow 

How long does it take to get through security?

If you collected your ticket how long did that take?

And what was it like trying to change at London Bridge as that is what I need to do!


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

I found it easy yesterday for the dressage.  We git there about 9.15. Straight through security in 2 minutes.  All services personnel.  V efficient.  Dead easy. 
Trains were fine.
We went Kings x to cannon street in circle.  Then overground to Greenwich.  Loads if volunteers to help.  Took an hour from kc to venue.
Same on way home.
Have a fab time.


----------



## hcm88 (3 August 2012)

I arrived early for the eventing SJ, was one of the first in and although we waited for them to open once we did we went straight through, it was very quick. I haven't heard of anyone queueing in security they're pretty efficient, just make sure you're prepared beforehand (get rid of water/liquids, take belts off etc) so to make it quicker for yourself.


----------



## rambling (3 August 2012)

Everything very straightforward.  No delays anywhere. Despite the dire warnings about London Bridge it flowed fine. They seem to have made a oneway qpedestrian system at London Bridge so on the westbound journey we were routed out of the station and up the Approach to catch the train. That did add five mins to the journey. As hcm88 says be ready for security and you will just flow straight through.
Enjoy!


----------

